# Playlist from youtube without commercials?



## A Guy In Town (Sep 5, 2016)

You pay YouTube for You Tube RED, which removes the commercials. Essentially, you pay YouTube to NOT watch the commercials, based on what value they place on you actually watching them.


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

Of course it comes down to paying....... No chance of just downloading soundbite I suppose, right?


----------



## jenrens (Sep 16, 2015)

If you have amazon prime - they have great halloween playlists and digital music. It is not technically free, but if you already have the service then I guess it it kind of is. They also have the soundtracks to most John Carpenter movies included in the prime section. I listen to them while I work. lol


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

You need to download an adblocker for your browser, which is absolutely free and you won't need to shell out a dime for a service like Youtube red. 

https://adblockplus.org/ it works as an add-on to your browser so nothing will be downloaded to your computer, and you shouldn't see any ads on youtube. I've used mine for years.


----------



## aaronmb (Sep 28, 2013)

If using firefox, search "youtube" or "flash video"in the addons, install one of the downloaders, then when you go to youtube, you have a download button.


----------

